#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тхеравада >  > > >  >  >  Пять лекций о Ниббане досточтимого Ньянананды

## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Клад

----------

Alert (11.03.2009), Bagira (04.04.2009), Kunkhyab (17.03.2009), Lankshi (04.05.2009), Zom (02.04.2009), Владимир Гудилин (19.03.2009), До (11.03.2009), Читтадхаммо (16.04.2009)

----------


## До

Спасибо.
Поискал англ. текст, вот он: http://www.beyondthenet.net/calm/clm_main1.asp 25 лекций.

----------

Alert (11.03.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (11.03.2009), Zom (02.04.2009)

----------


## Alert

Всего досточтимым Ньянанандой было прочитано 33 проповеди из этой серии, не все из них еще выложены на этом сайте. И вроде как все были уже изданы в бумажном виде. Но не в России конечно. Благодаря этим проповедям лично я "обратился" в тхераваду. Читать их лучше последовательно, материал излагается и разбирается очень глубоко, подробно и дотошливо. Но и довольно тонко, понять метафоры досточтимого Ньянананды не всегода просто. По личному впечатлению могу сказать, что в проповедях показаны и подробно проанализированы такие аспекты и нюансы первоначального учения Будды, которых совсем нет ни в одной из других [возможно более] поздних школ Буддизма, нет такой глубины и простоты. Там почти из каждой проповеди вполне можно основать отдельную буддийскую школу. Но все основано строго на сутрах, их анализе и понимании, очищенном от поздних комментариев, применительно к практике. Отсюда можно понять, каким образом реально достигали невозвращения и даже освобождения, услышав несколько строф Будды. Сами по себе эти проповеди обладают удивительной силой и дают такое вдохновение, что воистину начинаешь понимать насколько велика была сила слов Будды. Частенько я читаю эти проповеди буквально сквозь слезы.  :Smilie:

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (11.03.2009), Zom (02.04.2009), Ануруддха (11.03.2009), Читтадхаммо (18.03.2009)

----------


## До

К сож. в переводе есть и крупные ляпы, например:



> Объявив сначала вторую благородную истину о причине жажды
> Having first said that the second noble truth is craving,





> Жажда – это вид вожделения, и именно поэтому Ниббану иногда называют pipāsavinayo, «устранением вожделения».
> Craving is a form of thirst and that is why Nibbаna is sometimes called pipаsavinayo, the dispelling of the thirst.

----------

Alert (12.03.2009)

----------


## До

> Действительно перевод оставляет желать лучшего..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				“Чувство, восприятие, намерение, контакт, внимание – это, друг, называют ‘именем’.  
> "Feeling, perception, intention, contact, attention - this, friend, is called `name'.
> ...


Это как раз нормально, intention - намерение, а attention - внимание. А вот является ли _четана_ - intention, а _манасикара_ - attention, это дургой вопрос, к переводу отношения не имеющий.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> “Чувство, восприятие, намерение, контакт, внимание – это, друг, называют ‘именем’. Четыре великих первоэлемента и форма, зависящая от четырех великих первоэлементов – это, друг, называют ‘формой’. Поэтому это ‘имя’, и эту ‘форму’ , друг, называют ‘имя-формой’.”





> А вот является ли _четана_ - intention, а _манасикара_ - attention, это дургой вопрос, к переводу отношения не имеющий.


Да, спасибо, разобрался. Посмотрел по словарям палийских терминов. Четана это волевой акт. А manasikara - 'attention', 'mental advertence', 'reflection'. (последнее - образ, отражение в зеркале и т. п.).

Если разобрать палийские термины, то все становится на свои места. 

Кстати, любопытный момент, почему чувство упоминается перед восприятием (?) Имеет ли это значение? Ведь когда уже воспринят объект, то соединение в сознании чувства (vedana), которое по сути неотделимо от восприятия (sanna) посредством влечения (cetana) между ними обеспечивает их соприкосновение (phassa) [которое дословно есть "sense-impression" (впечатление)], которое в свою очередь полностью формирует законченный ментальный образ (manasikāra), за который ум (manasa) уже вполне может ухватиться (kara - рука, луч, хобот и пр.) и начать его жаждать (?) Т.е. nama это не просто все факторы по отдельности, но все вместе? Потому что, по сути, phsassa это не что иное как [vedana+canna+cetana] в "одном флаконе", т.е. эдакий шампунь 3 в 1, тогда как manasikāra это уже этикетка "шампунь"? (ухватка для ума)

Вижу два варианта: nama в nama-rupa это 1) manasikāra, которая состоит из всего, что перечислено слева (vedana, sanna, cetana, phsassa, manasikāra) или 2) это все по отдельности? Но любое звено не может существовать отдельно от других.

Если использовать первое понимание, то в Патичасамуппаде nama-rupa, получается, являет своим конечным продуктом manasikāra (образ), который будучи дословно "зацепкой для ума" способен с ним (умом) контактировать (phassa - 6ое звено), вызывая соотв. чувство (vedana - 7ое звено) и все становление и рождение, и всю массу страданий. Тогда все сходится.

Но если использовать второй вариант, переведенный как (чувство, восприятие, *намерение*, контакт, *внимание*), то тут что-то не в попад получается, по отдельности все. Потому и решил разобраться.

Поправьте, пожалуйста.

----------


## Топпер

> Великолепный материал. (клик)


Неплохой материал.

С другой стороны - очередная попытка, очердного учителя рассказать, каким всё является "на самом деле". 
Не понимаю, почему в Тхераваде так любят протестантский подход. Жили- были столетиями монахи и ничего не понимали. И вот появляется тот, кто всё-всё объясняет  :Frown:

----------

Читтадхаммо (16.04.2009)

----------


## До

> С другой стороны - очередная попытка, очердного учителя рассказать, каким всё является "на самом деле". Не понимаю, почему в Тхераваде так любят протестантский подход. Жили- были столетиями монахи и ничего не понимали. И вот появляется тот, кто всё-всё объясняет


Возможно стиль "срывания покровов" привлекает определённный контингент.

----------


## Михоэлс

Я за то, чтобы перед началом каждой лекции, очень коротко в нескольких афоризмах выразить смысл лекции. 

Так,  как например в йога сутрах изложено учение йоги.

----------


## Михоэлс

> Неплохой материал.
> 
> С другой стороны - очередная попытка, очердного учителя рассказать, каким всё является "на самом деле". 
> Не понимаю, почему в Тхераваде так любят протестантский подход. Жили- были столетиями монахи и ничего не понимали. И вот появляется тот, кто всё-всё объясняет



Хочется надеяться что вы недовольны не тем что лекции изложены, а тем что не изложены коротко.

----------


## До

*Ivan_P*. Просто перечисляются факторы входящие в нама-рупа: факторы входящие в нама и факторы входящие в рупа.

Вы насколько я понял пытаетесь включить все левые факторы в правые, но это просто перечисление. Так же как в рупа органы не входят в объекты, а это просто перечисление.




> посредством влечения (cetana) между ними обеспечивает их соприкосновение (phassa)


_Четана_ интересное понятие, но это вовсе не влечение и не обеспечивает совприкосновение веданы и санни. Возможные чтения четаны, это - намерение [или цель (в целеполагании)], воля (как движущая сила), умственный поступок или умственная часть (любого) поступка [определяющая его благость и неблагость], свойство иметь единый объект (для всех прочих факторов ума).

Манасикара просто внимание, см. словарь Нянатилоки. (Функция - закрепляет ум на объекте. И это не "конечный продукт", а самый первый фактор 'конфронтации' ума с объектом. Насколько я понимаю, это 1) обращение внимания на один из органов чувств, 2) и аналогичное действие внутри восприятия по отношению к объекту, 3) и т.д. Она работает еще до объекта, а четана уже с объектом, определяет объект.)

Нянатилока пишет, что в патиччасамуппаде, к нама относятся _только некоторые_ из умственных факторов - только випака (плоды каммы) - ведана, сання и др.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> *Ivan_P*Вы насколько я понял пытаетесь включить все левые факторы в правые, но это просто перечисление.


Если быть точным, то я пытался выстроить их в мирамиду. После Ваших пояснений, а также пояснений Ассаджи (тут) увидел, что "ручкой для ума" (досл. манасикара), за которую можно ухватиться (осознать как объект) в образовании nama является phassa. Без всей пирамиды - намы не наблюдается. Причем манасикара взаимодействует со всеми частями и с пхасой в т.ч. 

           phassa
         /___|___\
sanna  cetana  vedana

Могу весьма ошибаться, но пока что ставлю понимание.




> _Четана_ интересное понятие, но это вовсе не влечение и не обеспечивает совприкосновение веданы и санни.


Аргумент привел там же. Если Вас со спины тронут, то где тут Ваша воля или наммерения в формировании объекта?




> Манасикара просто внимание, см. словарь Нянатилоки. (Функция - закрепляет ум на объекте. И это не "конечный продукт", а самый первый фактор 'конфронтации' ума с объектом.


Вот то-то и оно. С *объектом*. Как он формируется - вот что важно понимать. А формируется он именно веми частями сразу. Без любой из них не сформируется. Аргументы там же.




> Насколько я понимаю, это 1) обращение внимания на один из органов чувств, 2) и аналогичное действие внутри восприятия по отношению к объекту, 3) и т.д. Она работает еще до объекта, а четана уже с объектом, определяет объект.)


Спасибо. Учёл, пересмотрел и понял, что манасикару неправильно понимал. Но суть моего понимания лишь укрепилась. 




> Нянатилока пишет, что в патиччасамуппаде, к нама относятся _только некоторые_ из умственных факторов - только випака (плоды каммы) - ведана, сання и др.


Я пока вижу, что без любого "ингририента" нама-рупа и в Патичасамуппаде не присутствует, потому что из моего понимания рупа для намы вытекает как необходимость. Он подпирают друг друга также, как сознание подпирает наа-рупу, а нама-рупа - сознание.

----------


## Tiop

> "ручкой для ума" (досл. манасикара)


Манасикара это manas (а м.б. здесь и manasa) и  kāra (вероятно вот это слово http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/phi...c.1:1:479.pali , значение, вероятно, "действие")

----------


## Alert

> С другой стороны - очередная попытка, очердного учителя рассказать, каким всё является "на самом деле". 
> ...
> Жили- были столетиями монахи и ничего не понимали. И вот появляется тот, кто всё-всё объясняет


Ну я бы не сказал, что досточтимый Ньянананда - просто "очередной учитель". Язык бы не повернулся.  :Smilie:  Я бы еще спросил, потрудился ли досточтимый Топпер в точности понять написанное досточтимым Ньянанандой?

Часто можно встретить "чисто" комментаторско-переводческий подход, суть которого в исследованиях, классификациях и переводах опять же комментариев и переводов на основе сравнения их авторитетности. Несомненно важным вопросом является кто и в какую классификацию включает те или иные факторы, как переводить тот или иной термин с пали на английский и русский. Но редко можно встретить человека и учителя, который глубоко интутивно понимает предмет, не только владеет всеми классификациями и знает все комментарии. Во всяком деле нужно лишь несколько глубоких идей, воспринимаемых интуитивно. Некоторые школы буддизма целиком построены вокруг одной-двух идей. Досточтимый Ньянананда сумел показать несколько глубоких принципов, которых нет в современных школах. Более того, ни в одной из школ нет настолько тонкого, глубокого и точного анализа слов Будды. Я думаю в этих лекциях нет противопоставления традиции или опровержения сложившихся трактовок, скорее это их дополнение, уточнение и углубление.

----------


## Топпер

Может быть, может быть.
С другой стороны всегда есть нескольок учителей, которые расширяют и углубляют понимание. И это не было бы проблемой. Проблема появляется тогда, когда такие учители начинают противоречить друг другу.

----------


## Alert

> Проблема появляется тогда, когда такие учители начинают противоречить друг другу.


Как говорил мой преподаватель в советские времена: "Имеют право!". Надеюсь у досточтимого Топпера нет ностальгии по единственно верному учению. У каждого своя голова на плечах, даже Будда не сможет за нас освободиться. Проблема выбора "плота" - не самая трудная из всех, и решается чаще по велению сердца. Согласен, что для переводчика-исследователя-комментатора наличие разногласий и противоречий действительно может быть проблемой.  :Smilie:

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (18.03.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Проблема выбора "плота" - не самая трудная из всех, и решается чаще по велению сердца. Согласен, что для переводчика-исследователя-комментатора наличие разногласий и противоречий действительно может быть проблемой.


Трудно не согласиться.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Может быть, может быть.
> С другой стороны всегда есть нескольок учителей, которые расширяют и углубляют понимание.


Я бы сказал, что автор мыслит "языком сутт". Т.е. также просто, как они и повествуют. Если все работает как описано (удается это постичь), то тогда зачем вводить что-либо еще? Одно из качеств Дхаммы, это что она "ясно изложена". Окольные рассуждения приводят к разным взглядам. Правильное понимание должно пронизывать все слова Будды непротиворечиво, без дополнений. На мой взгляд..

----------

Alert (19.03.2009)

----------


## Топпер

Сама жизнь показала, что всё не столь просто. Комментарии не на пустом месте развились.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Сама жизнь показала, что всё не столь просто. Комментарии не на пустом месте развились.


В том-то и дело, что на Каноне )

----------


## Alert

> Сама жизнь показала, что всё не столь просто. Комментарии не на пустом месте развились.


Именно жизнь Будды и показала, что все было просто. Если бы у него было так сложно, как сейчас, с комментариями, не думаю, что он достиг бы освобождения.  :Smilie:  Если серьезно, то Дхамма и должна быть простой, доступной и пастуху и ученому, и комментатору. Даже сложнейшие многочасовые математические доказательства (наблюдал такие живьем) основываются на нескольких простых интуитивных идеях. Если же не владеть такими идеями, никакие комментарии, на мой взгляд, не помогут. Необходимо различать сами идеи (сутты) и их формализацию (комментарии). Последнее вполне может быть противоречивым у разных источников, как противоречат во многом буддийские школы. Выбор происходит "сердцем", ну и в меру понимания каждого.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (19.03.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Именно жизнь Будды и показала, что все было просто. Если бы у него было так сложно, как сейчас, с комментариями, не думаю, что он достиг бы освобождения.  Если серьезно, то Дхамма и должна быть простой, доступной и пастуху и ученому, и комментатору..


Не думаю, что жизнь показала, что всё просто. Если бы всё было просто, Будды не являлись бы в штучном виде. Сам Будда Готама 7 недель раздумывал передавать ли Дхамму. В первую очередь из-за сложности доктрины. И даже когда начал передавать, далеко не все захотели слушать. А из тех, кто слушал, далеко не все смогли стать Архатами.

Да и на нашем форуме Архатов пока не видно.

----------

Alert (19.03.2009)

----------


## Alert

> Не думаю, что жизнь показала, что всё просто. Если бы всё было просто, Будды не являлись бы в штучном виде. Сам Будда Готама 7 недель раздумывал передавать ли Дхамму. В первую очередь из-за сложности доктрины.


Ну то, что Будда был один это понятно, по определению. Архатов то было немало, в этом смысле Будда был не один.  :Smilie:  И как говорится, история не знает сослагательных наклонений. Сложности доктрины конечно никуда не ушли, их лишь добавилось, в силу того, что многие идеи были утеряны, остались комментарии. Из которых, к сожалению, сами идеи не всегда понятны. Я думаю, если находятся учителя, которые способны попытаться восстановить первоначальные идеи, то это хорошо. Всяко лучше просто комментариев. Больше идей и комментариев - меньше сложности.  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

Здесь тоже нужно быть осторожным т.к. под вывеской восстановления обычно скрывается создание ещё одного авторского пути, основанном на понимании конкретного учителя. И обычно в таких случаях,  всё выглядит очень стройно и логично. За примерами далеко ходить не надо: Дхаммакая. Там тоже учитель "восстановил утерянные практики"  :Frown: 

С другой стороны разномыслию тоже, конечно, стоит быть, дабы доктрина и методы не костенели со временем.

----------

Alert (19.03.2009)

----------


## Alert

> За примерами далеко ходить не надо...


Здесь нельзя просто обобщать, нужно говорить конкретно. Если есть конкретные соображения, то именно их и следует озвучивать. Примеры ведь могут оказаться и из "другой оперы". Невозможно просто так рассуждать: "как бы чего не вышло".  :Smilie:

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> *Ivan_P*. Просто перечисляются факторы входящие в нама-рупа: факторы входящие в нама и факторы входящие в рупа.
> (...)
> Нянатилока пишет, что в патиччасамуппаде, к нама относятся _только некоторые_ из умственных факторов - только випака (плоды каммы) - ведана, сання и др.


Namaṃ sabbaṃ anvabhavi, 
nama bhiyyo na vijjati, 
namassa ekadhammassa, 
sabbeva vasamanvaga. 

«Имя победило все, 
Нет ничего большего, чем имя, 
Все попало под власть
Того, что называется имя».

(источник стиха точно не укажу, но вычитал из лекций досточтимого Ньянананды)

В этом весьма важном стихе не говориться, что все попало под власть "восприятия, чувства, контакта, воли, внимания", но "имени". Сами "восприятие" или "внимание" или просто "восприятие" не приносят страданий, потому что не вызывают жажду. Nama это "крокодил", или "мама", или "боль", или "котлеты" - вот что вызывает жажду или неприятие. Вот что правит если не миром, то мной, это точно. Так что же такое nama?..

У Архатов все эти процессы (sanna, vedana, cetana, phassa, manasikara) присутствуют в такой же мере, как и у нас с Вами, но nama ими больше не правит. Следовательно сами ингридиенты [sanna, vedana, cetana, phassa, manasikara] не есть nama, но "студень с хренком" - вот nama.  В "имени" мы видим наполнение и жаждем его вместе с этим мнимым наполнением, а Архаты видят лишь "sanna, vedana, cetana, phassa, manasikara". Они не видят наму. Они, полагаю, видят лишь этот конструкт, потому nama не властна над ними.

Итого nama (например "крокодил") состоит из:
*sanna* (восприятия) - "зеленый (зрение), твердый, колючий (касание), тихий (на слух), пахнет болотом (обоняние), на вкус не пробовал (язык), но сам меня сможет съесть (работа ума)".
+
*vedana* (чувство) - по большому счету неприятное (хотя зеленый цвет люблю, но может укусить, можно уколоться, не люблю запах тины).
+
*cetana* (воля, т.е. хочет или не хочет этот объект) - отторжение, т.к. чувство неприятное
+
*phassa* (кантакт) - контакт всех трех посредством manasikara.
+
*manasikara* (внимание) - обращается ко всем вышеуказанным "ингридиентам" и проявляет все эти качества, "собственноручно" складывая конструкт, что в сумме наполняет понятие (vohara) "крокодил". Вот теперь nama так nama.

Совсем не прав?..

----------

Alert (19.03.2009)

----------


## Топпер

> Здесь нельзя просто обобщать, нужно говорить конкретно. Если есть конкретные соображения, то именно их и следует озвучивать. Примеры ведь могут оказаться и из "другой оперы". Невозможно просто так рассуждать: "как бы чего не вышло".


Я думаю, что конкретные оценки должны давать Высшие Советы Сангхи или советы Махатхер. Принимая во внимание все данные.

----------


## Alert

> Совсем не прав?..


Насчет всего не скажу, но насчет phassa по моему неправы. Вот маленькая ссылка показалась мне простой и интересной: http://www.dhammastudy.com/cetasikas3.html

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (19.03.2009)

----------


## Alert

> Я думаю, что конкретные оценки должны давать Высшие Советы Сангхи или советы Махатхер. Принимая во внимание все данные.


Я имел в виду, что всякий автор должен иметь свои собственные конкретные соображения и мнение. Просто писать "как бы чего не вышло", без конкретики - мне представляется несколько некорректным.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Насчет всего не скажу, но насчет phassa по моему неправы. Вот маленькая ссылка показалась мне простой и интересной: http://www.dhammastudy.com/cetasikas3.html


Спасибо, поправил. Так даже только еще яснее. Главное сначала противоречия в самой сути убрать, а потом на детали смотреть, которые складываются ведь..

----------


## Tiop

> досл. палийское "рука-ума"


Нет, так нельзя перевести, я на первой странице написал как переводится.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (19.03.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Нет, так нельзя перевести, я на первой странице написал как переводится.


Поправил, дабы никого не смущало, но в словаре pali-english:

*kara:*
1. the hand; 2. a ray; 3. a tax; 4. the trunk of an elephant. (adj.), (in cpds.), doing; performing.

Деятельный аспект ума вполне согласуется с "рукой" и "хоботом слона". Потому manasikara, внимание, никак не противоречит хоботу или руке, которая тянется за ментальным объектом и работает с ним, обращает на него внимание, т.е. себя.

----------


## До

> Поправил, дабы никого не смущало, но в словаре pali-english: *kara:* 1. the hand; 2. a ray; 3. a tax; 4. the trunk of an elephant. (adj.), (in cpds.), doing; performing. Деятельный аспект ума вполне согласуется с "рукой" и "хоботом слона". Потому manasikara, внимание, никак не противоречит хоботу или руке, которая тянется за ментальным объектом и работает с ним, обращает на него внимание, т.е. себя.


Есть слово _kara_, а есть слово _kaara_. С составе слова _manasikaara_, не слово _kara_, а слово _kaara_. Тут никакой руки нет: http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/phi...c.1:1:479.pali

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (19.03.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> Есть слово _kara_, а есть слово _kaara_. С составе слова _manasikaara_, не слово _kara_, а слово _kaara_. Тут никакой руки нет: http://dsal.uchicago.edu/cgi-bin/phi...c.1:1:479.pali


Да, вижу, спасибо.
kaar это видимо корень, обозначающий деятельность вообще.




> kАra (m.), deed; service; act of homage. (adj.), in cpds. such as rathakAra: maker. ### kArA (f.), a prison; jail.





> manasikāra: 'attention', 'mental advertence', 'reflection'.
> 
> 1. As a psychological term, attention belongs to the formation-group (saṅkhāra-kkhandha; s. Tab. II) and is one of the 7 mental factors (cetasika) that are inseparably associated with all states of consciousness (s. cetanā). In M. 9, it is given as one of the factors representative of mind (nāma) It is the mind's first 'confrontation with an object' and 'binds the associated mental factors to the object.' It is, therefore, the prominent factor in two specific classes of consciousness: i.e. 'advertence (āvajjana, q.v.) at the five sense-doors' (Tab. I, 70) and at the mind-door (Tab. I, 71). These two states of consciousness, breaking through the subconscious life-continuum (bhavaṅga), form the first stage in the perceptual process (citta-vīthi; s. vi&#241;&#241;āṇa-kicca). See Vis.M. XIV, 152.
> 
> 2. In a more general sense, the term appears frequently in the Suttas as yoniso-manasikāra, 'wise (or reasoned, methodical) attention' or 'wise reflection'. It is said, in M. 2, to counteract the cankers (āsava, q.v.); it is a condition for the arising of right view (s. M. 43), of Stream-entry (s. Sotāpattiyaṅga), and of the factors of enlightenment (s. S. XLVI, 2.49,51). - 'Unwise attention' (ayoniso-manasikāra) leads to the arising of the cankers (s. M. 2) and of the five hindrances (s. S. XLVI, 2.51).

----------


## sergey

Вот тут Ассаджи привел отрывок из словарной статьи про manas.
Есть слово karoti - делает. Есть выражение manasi karoti, бывает, что его пишут вместе manasikaroti, согласно словарной статье это означает фиксировать ум на чем-то, держать в уме,  рассматривать [что-то] в уме (manasi -- karoti (etc.) to fix the mind intently, to bear in mind, take to heart, ponder, think upon, consider, recognise.). Можно также сказать "обращать внимание [на что-то]".
Есть множество разных форм, образованных от этого. Насколько я понимаю, существительное _манасикаро_ образовано от манасикароти, обычно переводится как "внимание".
Пример употребления этих выражений, в том числе манасикаро, есть в сутте о всех влечениях (Саббасава сутта). Вот здесь как раз - текст на пали и русский перевод:
http://www.dhamma.ru/canon/mn02.htm
Вот например оттуда:



> "Jānato ahaṃ, bhikkhave, passato āsavānaṃ khayaṃ vadāmi, no ajānato no apassato. Ki&#241;ca, bhikkhave, jānato ki&#241;ca passato āsavānaṃ khayaṃ vadāmi? Yoniso ca *manasikāraṃ* ayoniso ca *manasikāraṃ*. Ayoniso, bhikkhave, *manasikaroto* anuppannā ceva āsavā uppajjanti, uppannā ca āsavā pavaḍḍhanti; yoniso ca kho, bhikkhave, *manasikaroto* anuppannā ceva āsavā na uppajjanti, uppannā ca āsavā pahīyanti.
> 
> – Монахи, я утверждаю, что влечения прекращаются у знающего и постигающего, а не у не знающего и не постигающего. Что знающего и что постигающего? Основательное *внимание* и неосновательное *внимание*. Монахи, у *того, кто* не основательно *обращает внимание*, возникают еще не возникшие влечения, и возрастают уже возникшие. А у *того, кто* основательно *обращает внимание*, еще не возникшие влечения так и не возникают, а уже возникшие устраняются.





> "Katame ca, bhikkhave, dhammā *na manasikaraṇīyā* ye dhamme *manasi karoti*? Yassa, bhikkhave, dhamme *manasikaroto* anuppanno vā kāmāsavo uppajjati, uppanno vā kāmāsavo pavaḍḍhati; anuppanno vā bhavāsavo uppajjati, uppanno vā bhavāsavo pavaḍḍhati; anuppanno vā avijjāsavo uppajjati, uppanno vā avijjāsavo pavaḍḍhati– ime dhammā* na manasikaraṇīyā* ye dhamme *manasi karoti*.
> 
> 
> И на какие же качества, *не заслуживающие внимания*, он *обращает внимание*? На те качества, *при обращении внимания* на которые возникает до тех пор не возникшее влечение к чувственным удовольствиям, или возрастает уже возникшее влечение к чувственным удовольствиям, или возникает до тех пор не возникшее влечение к становлению, или возрастает уже возникшее влечение к становлению, или возникает до тех пор не возникшее влечение к неведению, или возрастает уже возникшее влечение к неведению. Вот на какие качества, *не заслуживающие внимания*, он *обращает внимание*.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (19.03.2009), До (21.03.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Спасибо. Но сути формирования nama (что это не просто процессы по отдельности) это не убавляет, но напротив добавляет. Внимание (manasikaro) - как раз то, что необходимо для полного комплекта.

----------


## Zom

Замечательные лекции. 

Достаточно хорошо обоснована точка зрения о том, что ниббана = полное и безостаточное прекращение тела и ума живого существа.

----------


## PampKin Head

В pdf всех лекций нет?

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

> В pdf всех лекций нет?


Пока не нашел.
Сейчас читаю 20ую лекцию и должен сказать, что лучшего обзора по доброй части Канона я не встречал. Объяснения на высоте.

----------


## Zom

Можно перевести с английского остаток. А то 5 лекций из 33 - ну скажем немного  :Wink:

----------

AlekseyE (03.04.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Пиплы, я все рекомендованные фонты поставил, но корявость в отображении текста на http://www.beyondthenet.net/calm/clm_main1.asp присутствует... В чем заковыка?

----------


## До

> Пиплы, я все рекомендованные фонты поставил, но корявость в отображении текста на http://www.beyondthenet.net/calm/clm_main1.asp присутствует... В чем заковыка?


У меня тоже самое.  :Frown:  Перепробовал все кодировки, не помогает.

----------


## PampKin Head

> У меня тоже самое.  Перепробовал все кодировки, не помогает.


Просто родилась идея Ctrl+C/Ctrl+V ---> doc ---> pdf/lrf

----------


## AlekseyE

Попробуйте кодировку "западноевропейская (windows-1252)", у меня firefox,  с такой кодировкой вроде нормально страница читается

----------

PampKin Head (03.04.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Попробуйте кодировку "западноевропейская (windows-1252)", у меня firefox,  с такой кодировкой вроде нормально страница читается


Читается нормально. )

----------


## До

> Можно перевести с английского остаток. А то 5 лекций из 33 - ну скажем немного


Я как ни считаю у меня 33 не выходит.




> В pdf всех лекций нет?


Сделал экспериментальный pdf с маленькой страницей, оглавлением и обрезанными полями, т.е. специально для e-book, размер страницы примерно 2 экрана sony reader'а, чтоб можно было читать мелко или повернуть и крупно, получилось вот что. Try.

Nibbana_Sermons,Nanananda.pdf (1.5M, 520pp.)

ps. Если кого интересует, сверстал в LaTeX.

----------

PampKin Head (03.04.2009)

----------


## До

> Nibbana_Sermons,Nanananda.pdf


Это моя первая книга для e-book, может надо изменить шрифт или ещё что, если какие-то замечания, предложения и отзывы - пишите. (Могу дать её в _tex_ формате если кто-то захочет сам переделывать, но сомнительно, что кто-то захочет, так как tex-live софт занимает традиционно полтора гигабайта.)

ps. Насчет 33 лекций, может быть они в других томах той книги? Поискал сколько их вообще было:
Nibbana-The Mind Stilled - Vol. I - (2003) 
Nibbana-The Mind Stilled - Vol. II - (2004) 
Nibbana-The Mind Stilled - Vol. ill - (2005) 
Nibbana-The Mind Stilled - Vol. IV - (2006) 
Nibbana-The Mind Stilled - Vol. V - (2007)
Так что может их и не 33 уже.

----------


## PampKin Head

Предлагаю обсуждать эти аспекты в http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread....ighlight=Iliad

Мои соображения: http://board.buddhist.ru/showpost.ph...5&postcount=47

----------


## PampKin Head

> ps. Насчет 33 лекций, может быть они в других томах той книги? Поискал сколько их вообще было:
> Nibbana-The Mind Stilled - Vol. I - (2003) 
> Nibbana-The Mind Stilled - Vol. II - (2004) 
> Nibbana-The Mind Stilled - Vol. ill - (2005) 
> Nibbana-The Mind Stilled - Vol. IV - (2006) 
> Nibbana-The Mind Stilled - Vol. V - (2007)
> Так что может их и не 33 уже.


В принципе, можно сорганизоваться и перевести оставшееся из 25-ти, разделив на части между теми, кто пожелает принять участие в это проекте... Коллективно отредактировать и выложить в электронных форматах.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Я готов учавствовать. Материал того стоит.

----------


## Топпер

А мы Зомом можем предоставить площадку для выкладвания  :Smilie:

----------


## Zom

> В принципе, можно сорганизоваться и перевести оставшееся из 25-ти, разделив на части между теми, кто пожелает принять участие в это проекте... Коллективно отредактировать и выложить в электронных форматах.


Давайте. Только проблема в том, что одни и те же термины (слова, выражения, словосочетания) что использует автор нужно делать идентичными. А для этого потребуется коллегиальный совет, на котором нужно выносить решение. Ну это если по уму делать. А если просто чтобы хоть что-нить было - тогда надо просто тупо разделить кто какие лекции переводит и просто в силу своих умений их перевести, а потом сложить воедино.

Первый вариант очень долгий, и, вполне вероятно, всё равно не идеальный, ибо иногда компромисс найти не удастся (могу сказать нашему по опыту с Павлом Буре).

Второй очень быстрый - но он будет недостаточно точный и 100% будут разночтения.

----------


## PampKin Head

Первый вариант тоже может быть быстрым, если не увлекаться переводами терминов, а оставить их в оригинальном варианте, договорившись лишь о варианте написания...

Глоссарий же в конце всех спасет.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (04.04.2009)

----------


## Zom

А тут проблема не только в терминах, но и словосочетаниях, выражениях, используемых автором. Всё это нужно согласовывать. Работа несколько сложнее, чем кажется.
В принципе предлагаю использовать сайт Павла Буре для этого. Возможность построчного он-лайн комментария очень удобна.
Могу его напрячь с тем, чтобы он занёс все статьи в свою систему -))

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

У меня, к сожалению, весьма ограниченный днейвной доступ к компьютеру, потому могу заниматься этим только "внеурочно". Скажем, возьмусь за 18 по 22 лекции, если никто не возражает.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Еще кто подключается?

----------


## Кхантибало

Чтобы переводить у меня на сайте, нужно перегнать весь текст в Unicode, чтобы не связываться с разными левыми шрифтами для отображения палийской диакритики. Нужно написать скрипт для перегонки... или может уже есть готовый?

У нас не должно быть как на этом сайте по ссылке "клад", где часть символов с диакритикой просто заменена на вопросительные знаки.

Над отдельными главами можно работать и в офф-лайне (документы в формате rtf). После ввода в документ перевода и комментариев, его можно выслать мне для публикации на сайте и последующего обсуждения. Но сами файлы должен дать я.

Общий принцип работы

----------

Zom (04.04.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Еще кто подключается?


+1

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Тогда предлагаю озвучивать номера лекций, за которые беремся.

----------

Zom (04.04.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Если пять переведено, то могу взять 7-ю (а там посмотрим, как пойдет)...

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Дабы не перенапрягаться рекомендую переводить близко к тексту, самую суть. Произведение не художественное. Ломание мозгов над оборотами речи в данном случае предлагаю опустить. Иначе это надолго.

----------


## Zom

> Если пять переведено, то могу взять 7-ю (а там посмотрим, как пойдет)...


Ну если 5 готово и 7 забита, то выхода нет - беру 19-ую -)))

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (04.04.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

Можно создать группу в google под этот проект, для координации действий (чтобы не грузить БФ техническими моментами)...

http://groups.google.com/group/nibbana-sermon

+ http://sourceforge.net/projects/omegat

----------


## Zom

Зачем, когда есть сайт ПавлаБуре, который как раз и сделан для совместной работы над переводами - www.theravada.su

----------

Кхантибало (06.04.2009)

----------


## Кхантибало

После долгих мучений с конвертацией диакритики в Unicode, я импортировал выбранные вами главы и подготовил для вас необходимые файлы с главами 6 7 18 19 20 21 22.

скачать их можно здесь

Правила работы с этими файлами можно прочесть здесь.

Обсуждение технических моментов можно проводить на форуме моего сайта. Из участников этого проекта только Ivan_P там не зарегистрирован - так что прошу.

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (06.04.2009), PampKin Head (09.04.2009), Zom (06.04.2009)

----------


## До

А никому не пришла в голову мысль заставить Alertа отсканировать остальные лекции?

----------


## PampKin Head

> А никому не пришла в голову мысль заставить Alertа отсканировать остальные лекции?


Не приходило. Принуждать - не наш метод.

P.S. А вот сделать электронные версии всех работ бхикку Ньянамоли было бы замечательно!

----------


## PampKin Head

> После долгих мучений с конвертацией диакритики в Unicode, я импортировал выбранные вами главы и подготовил для вас необходимые файлы с главами 6 7 18 19 20 21 22.
> 
> скачать их можно здесь
> 
> Правила работы с этими файлами можно прочесть здесь.
> 
> Обсуждение технических моментов можно проводить на форуме моего сайта. Из участников этого проекта только Ivan_P там не зарегистрирован - так что прошу.


У меня установлена Deja Vu X 7.0.284... Есть какие то особенности пользования ее с созданными вами файлами?  И есть ли какие то глоссарии, которые к ней можно подцепить?

----------


## Кхантибало

> У меня установлена Deja Vu X 7.0.284... Есть какие то особенности пользования ее с созданными вами файлами?  И есть ли какие то глоссарии, которые к ней можно подцепить?


Эти файлы, которые я выложил, предназначены для тех, у кого нет этой программы (У Зома точно нет  :Smilie: ). Для работы с ними достаточно MS Word.

Если же у вас есть программа и вы хотите работать в ней, то вот пожалуйста файлы проекта:
http://www.theravada.su/LinkClick.as...edownload=true
Вы можете открыть их непосредственно в программе и переводить в ней.

У меня есть глоссарий в виде базы терминов (Terminology Database) для DVX
http://www.theravada.su/LinkClick.as...edownload=true
но он достаточно старый и давно не обновлялся. Хотя в качестве примера - попробуйте.

Вообще в качестве глоссария предлагаю использовать "буддийский словарь" на моём сайте. Там есть возможность создавать термины и обсуждать их.

----------

PampKin Head (09.04.2009)

----------


## PampKin Head

> Эти файлы, которые я выложил, предназначены для тех, у кого нет этой программы (У Зома точно нет ).


Так это надо поправить...

----------


## До

К слову, в этих лекциях английский оч. тяжелый для понимания, часто сложно завёрнутые предолжения, видимо для автора этот язык не любимый. Не знаете его переводят или он сам так говорит/пишет?

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiribat...anananda_Thero

----------


## AlekseyE

Немного не понял, разве эта страница в wiki о досточтимом Ньянананде?




> Досточтимый автор этого собрания проповедей о Ниббане родился в 1940 году. Окончив Университет Перадинии в 1962 году, в течение некоторого времени там же преподавал язык пали. Желая глубже понять учение Будды, он оставил свою должность в 1967 году и присоединился к сангхе буддийских монахов лестной традиции Шри-Ланки под именем Катукурунде Ньянананда.
> http://vne-seti.net/nibbana-sermons/nibbana-sermon-who

----------


## До

> Немного не понял, разве эта страница в wiki о досточтимом Ньянананде?


Значит я ошибся. Просто одинаковые имена и позиции о отношению к суттам.



> He now teaches Buddhism (Theravada), emphasizing the need to practice it in pure form (i.e. as in the Suttas) and casting off what is not advocated by the Buddha. (wikipedia)

----------


## Alert

> К слову, в этих лекциях английский оч. тяжелый для понимания, часто сложно завёрнутые предолжения, видимо для автора этот язык не любимый. Не знаете его переводят или он сам так говорит/пишет?


Досточтимый Ньянананда читал проповеди на английском, выложены их расшифровки с записей. Сами аудиозаписи были выложены на том-же сайте.

----------


## Andre

> К слову, в этих лекциях английский оч. тяжелый для понимания, часто сложно завёрнутые предолжения, видимо для автора этот язык не любимый. Не знаете его переводят или он сам так говорит/пишет?
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kiribat...anananda_Thero



Здравствуйте,

Эта статья в википедии не про  автора лекций.  Англ. яз. - не родной у автора, конечно, но говорит и пишет на  нем хорошо. Обороты - витьеватые  и не всегда легко переводятся.  Пишет лекции очень каллиграфически  аккуратно (видел рукописи). Весьма авторитеный автор.

----------

Alert (16.04.2009)

----------


## До

> Эта статья в википедии не про  автора лекций.  Англ. яз. - не родной у автора, конечно, но говорит и *пишет на  нем хорошо. Обороты - витьеватые  и не всегда легко переводятся*.  Пишет лекции очень каллиграфически  аккуратно (видел рукописи).


Спасибо. К сожалению пишет он (не в смысле каллиграфии, а в смысле формулировки на языке), на мой скромный и ничтожный взгляд, не очень хорошо, а сложно и непонятно. Например недавно в другом треде попалась такая фраза из его лекции:



> "_R&#224;dha, that desire, that lust, that delight, that craving in form ... feeling ... perception ... preparations ... consciousness, with which one is attached and thoroughly attached to it, therefore is one called a `being'_.


Эта фраза содержит грамматические ошибки и вообще её точно, на мой взгляд, и понять-то нельзя. Точно - в смысле без догадок. А ведь по нормальному текст должен гладко читаться, без необходимости догадываться или разгадывать его как ребус.

Вот пример той же фразы на нормальном английском:



> "Any desire, passion, delight, or craving for form, Radha: when one is caught up (_satta_) there, tied up (_visatta_) there, one is said to be 'a being (_satta_).' (SN 23.2)

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (18.04.2009), Zom (17.04.2009)

----------


## Andre

> Спасибо. К сожалению пишет он (не в смысле каллиграфии, а в смысле формулировки на языке), на мой скромный и ничтожный взгляд, не очень хорошо, а сложно и непонятно. Например недавно в другом треде попалась такая фраза из его лекции:
> 
> Эта фраза содержит грамматические ошибки и вообще её точно, на мой взгляд, и понять-то нельзя. Точно - в смысле без догадок. А ведь по нормальному текст должен гладко читаться, без необходимости догадываться или разгадывать его как ребус.
> 
> Вот пример той же фразы на нормальном английском:



Ну да, у него свои переводы типа preparation - а не formation или construction, но он видимо пытается буквально донести, то есть -  как это звучит на пали... Хотя если читать дух, а не букву то в принципе понятно, что он имеет ввиду... видимо  в данном стихе craving IN form - существенно..?

----------

Alert (26.04.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Лекция 18 готова. Берусь за 6-ую.

----------

AlekseyE (04.05.2009), Alert (03.05.2009), Fuerth (03.05.2009), Sergei (05.05.2009), Zom (03.05.2009), Кхантибало (04.05.2009)

----------


## Кхантибало

> Лекция 18 готова. Берусь за 6-ую.


Выложил http://www.theravada.su/Default.aspx...D=2&FileID=208
Теперь можно обсуждать. Отслеживать правки и появление новых комментариев можно, подписавшись на RSS ленты на этой странице
http://www.theravada.su/Default.aspx...1&ProjectID=11


Также создана карточка этого проекта в информационной системе
http://www.theravada.su/Default.aspx...1&ProjectID=25

----------

Alert (05.05.2009)

----------


## Кхантибало

Выложил заготовки External View для всех остальных глав
http://www.theravada.su/LinkClick.as...edownload=true
Не забудьте распределить главы между собой, чтобы не получилось двойной работы...

Добавлено два новых правила для всех, использующих External View 
http://www.theravada.su/Default.aspx...=97&EntryID=29

Также обновлён проект Atril Deja Vu X для тех, кто работает в этой программе.
http://www.theravada.su/LinkClick.as...edownload=true
с теми же самыми главами.

Файлы с переводом присылайте мне.

----------

AlekseyE (14.05.2009), Alert (14.05.2009), Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (14.05.2009)

----------


## Zom

Ох, я немного разгрёбся - берусь за 19-ую.
 (как и обещал энное количество страниц назад -)

----------

Esanandhavanatthāyadipa (14.05.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Шестая в работе. Правда есть трудности с многозначностью и узостью англ. терминов применимо к русскому.

----------


## Zom

Вот вот - про что я и говорил.

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Друзья. Прошу прощение. Переводы Nibbana sermons вынужден (по уважительной причине).

----------

